# Replacement seat for a Simplicity Landlord DLX, 23 HP



## jctwisc (Jun 4, 2014)

I need a replacement seat for my Simplicity Landlord DLX, Model #3614 - Does anyone have a suggestion for a quality high back seat that will work with the factor seat slide.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Have you checked with your Simplicity dealer. I have used "Universal" seats by making adaptor "plates" out of aluminum flat bar.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

A friend got a pretty nice seat at either Home Depot or Lowes at a decent price. It was for a different kind of tractor but he was happy with it. I know he got it much cheaper than my Bobcat seat that came from eBay.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

This is a Seat I got from HomeDepot several years ago. Cost about $45 as I recall. I think my seat frame is off a Simplicity SunStar.


----------

